# TRy out this arithmetic game and post your score



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

*Try out this arithmetic game and post your score*








And go, I got 70


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Sounds interesting, bro, but there's no link.

And I was so stoked to do math!...

@judowrestler1


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

Would most definitely help to include a link to said game.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Roland787 said:


> Would most definitely help to include a link to said game.


Here here!

Bring on the link, man! *bangs tankard on table*


----------



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Fern said:


> Sounds interesting, bro, but there's no link.And I was so stoked to do [email protected]judowrestler1


zetamac.com


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

judowrestler1 said:


> zetamac.com


I'm so excited! Thank you


----------



## Bloodbraid (Mar 13, 2013)

I think we may have found a stupid NT. I only got to 9.


----------



## Roland Khan (May 10, 2009)

26....I somehow have hard time believing you got to 70. I mean I know I'm no genius but can do basic arithmetic pretty well, 70 just seems a bit absurd. However, for all I know you did, just saying I find it questionable :tongue:. That pic must've been photoshoped, lol

Maybe you got a bunch of "2+3" and "11x7" kinda problems...


----------



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Roland787 said:


> 26....I somehow have hard time believing you got to 70. I mean I know I'm no genius but can do basic arithmetic pretty well, 70 just seems a bit absurd. However, for all I know you did, just saying I find it questionable :tongue:. That pic must've been photoshoped, lol
> 
> Maybe you got a bunch of "2+3" and "11x7" kinda problems...


It's easier if you brake them up in your head. I.E. 11x78 = 10x78 + 78 = 858


----------



## Aoi Ame (Jun 9, 2013)

I only got into 21... 

First problem was 609 divided by 7... Oh how I hate the 7 set.


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

44... Pretty impressive getting to 70 

Maybe I'll try again when I'm not tired from work.


----------



## QrivaN (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm a little embarrased to be saying that I only got to 16. I'm not good at doing math problems quickly...


----------



## Bloodbraid (Mar 13, 2013)

Quiver said:


> I'm a little embarrased to be saying that I only got to 16. I'm not good at doing math problems quickly...


You did better than me. I only got to 9. I tried it again and I only got to 7 haha.


----------



## Elodin (Feb 10, 2013)

judowrestler1 said:


> View attachment 75093
> 
> And go, I got 70


What did you have the ranges set to?


----------



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

@Elodin

The standard one.


----------



## Metaplanar (Apr 2, 2011)

70 is impressive. Can you even type the numbers in that fast?
14 for me. I suppose I could get faster with some practice. If I cared enough.


----------



## Kips (Jul 10, 2012)

14 :blushed: 
Additions and multiplications went well, but I'm terrible at dividing.


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

Tried again today, got a bit higher, 54. Still nowhere near 70.


----------



## Carlton (Jun 29, 2013)

Kips said:


> 14 :blushed:
> Additions and multiplications went well, but I'm terrible at dividing.





Bloodbraid said:


> I think we may have found a stupid NT. I only got to 9.


Must be an INTP thing because I got a 7.


----------



## Bloodbraid (Mar 13, 2013)

Carlton said:


> Must be an INTP thing because I got a 7.


Our brains don't move fast enough.:frustrating:


----------



## Carlton (Jun 29, 2013)

Bloodbraid said:


> Our brains don't move fast enough.:frustrating:


I figured out a trick when multiplying 2 double digit numbers, but spent too much time doing so and was unable to actually put it to good use with the time left. Lol...


----------



## Kips (Jul 10, 2012)

Carlton said:


> I figured out a trick when multiplying 2 double digit numbers, but spent too much time doing so and was unable to actually put it to good use with the time left. Lol...


This trick?


----------



## Carlton (Jun 29, 2013)

Kips said:


> This trick?


I don't understand the graphic lol.

Maybe it's the same as what I do:

24x12

24x2 = 48
24x10 = 240
Add the two together: 240+48=288

Well, I _just_ realized that my 'trick' is really just distribution...

24x12
24(10+2)
24x10 + 24x2
240 + 48
288


Is this an INTP thing where you figure things out on your own and then realize there's actually a name for it & it's really nothing new? But this actually helps me to learn & master concepts (learning things from scratch on your own).


----------



## Kips (Jul 10, 2012)

Carlton said:


> I don't understand the graphic lol.


Like this:


----------



## Carlton (Jun 29, 2013)

Kips said:


> Like this:


My trick was different. I actually find it quite difficult to think graphically.


----------



## peoplesayimanahole (May 21, 2013)

16 and I cheated.. Not very good at mental math T_T


----------



## Observer (Jun 20, 2013)

Didn't got further than 27, and I consider myself quite allright in mental math.

Score seems to be very dependant about luck though, some are way easier then others.


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

Doesn't seem so luck dependent to me at least. I'm still trying to beat the OP score, no luck so far. Pretty consistent between 46-54.


----------



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

Alles_Paletti said:


> Doesn't seem so luck dependent to me at least. I'm still trying to beat the OP score, no luck so far. Pretty consistent between 46-54.


If it makes you feel better I was a math major in college and am currently a PhD student in Statistics also...


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

judowrestler1 said:


> If it makes you feel better I was a math major in college and am currently a PhD student in Statistics also...
> View attachment 76577


Yes that helps. Thanks 

I do get the feeling though now this thread is a bit like Usain Bolt challenging you to a 100m dash...

EDIT: No, actually this just got more challenging. Dang.

EDIT: Getting closer. Practice helps 







EDIT: A guy doing 126 in 2 minutes ,


----------



## Damalur_Sol (Jul 4, 2013)

32


----------



## MrScourch (Apr 11, 2013)

Just 20 for me... I blame my tired brain!


----------



## Wasp (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## aphinion (Apr 30, 2013)

I got to 15. I'm gonna pretend its because its 3:30 AM.


----------



## I destroy life (Apr 7, 2013)

The fuck you did 70, have you been actually playing with mental calculation all throughout your life? Or is it just that you practiced a little more in the last years.

I have to say that I didn't practice much but I don't think i'm bad at this either. I did 43, it was my max in about 10 tries. And I did multiple 36-39. I wonder how much we can actually improve our mental abilities after the age of 21. I mean, I don't think I'll ever do 60 in average but i'm gonna try it. If I play this arithmetic game between 10-20 minutes everyday I should get there in about 2 months maybe. I'm gonna try it.


----------



## judowrestler1 (Mar 30, 2013)

I destroy life said:


> The fuck you did 70, have you been actually playing with mental calculation all throughout your life? Or is it just that you practiced a little more in the last years.
> 
> I have to say that I didn't practice much but I don't think i'm bad at this either. I did 43, it was my max in about 10 tries. And I did multiple 36-39. I wonder how much we can actually improve our mental abilities after the age of 21. I mean, I don't think I'll ever do 60 in average but i'm gonna try it. If I play this arithmetic game between 10-20 minutes everyday I should get there in about 2 months maybe. I'm gonna try it.


I've been playing the last month or so. The most I've ever done is 84(I posted a 78 a little while ago). I was the top math major at my uni and a current PhD student in stats if that makes you feel better .


----------



## Alles_Paletti (May 15, 2013)

I destroy life said:


> The fuck you did 70, have you been actually playing with mental calculation all throughout your life? Or is it just that you practiced a little more in the last years.
> 
> I have to say that I didn't practice much but I don't think i'm bad at this either. I did 43, it was my max in about 10 tries. And I did multiple 36-39. I wonder how much we can actually improve our mental abilities after the age of 21. I mean, I don't think I'll ever do 60 in average but i'm gonna try it. If I play this arithmetic game between 10-20 minutes everyday I should get there in about 2 months maybe. I'm gonna try it.











I'm 29 and started with 40-50 some time ago... practice helps to improve (mainly blind typing/no mistakes makes a huge difference; I still can't do that consistently) but I see the OP once got 84....

WellI can be pretty determined with these things, we'll see


----------



## Playful Proxy (Feb 6, 2012)

Ehhh.....let me put it this way, I was in the single digits. Dammit. Regardless, bookmarked. Thank ye for the resource I hopefully will use OP.


----------



## SpinDoctor2000 (Aug 14, 2013)

26, need to practice more. but i was always more along the lines of "the answer should be in this range" rather than being able to give an exact answer.

oh well, that's why you choose life science :::


----------



## SA1988 (May 25, 2012)




----------

